# Sin



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

this is self stacked in the back yard anyone?


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Sin is 4 yrs old and my daughter's dog, Ty's half brother. Super smart and agile and 25"tall. I know the angle isn't great but he stopped and I caught this pic. I think he is very handsome


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

He's Beautiful! I'm probably not a good judge, he looks so much like my Bo!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

he is a looker thats for sure


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*thud*

That was the sound of me fainting from the handsome effect!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Wow! He is stunning!!!!!*


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very bad angle to use, but he looks to have very good angulation front and rear. OK withers with a croup that is a bit steep. He looks very nice overall. The photo is too dark for me to get a look at his eyes and his expression.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

head shot also today


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

He is a handsome dog!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks for the critique, I did add a head shot, he has very dark eyes, luckily all my dogs have very dark eyes which I love. I think he is very nice and a lot of people like him, except those who think he is too small so still a pup. Wish people realized they are supposed to be mid size and at 25" that is correct. Hope you like the expression and dark eyes


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

His eyes are very dark. I like that too. 

Yes, I have faced the same "is she a pup" comments about my dogs that are to standard.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He's beautiful, love the color. I love dark eyes!

When Nikon was younger and I used to walk him and Kenya together, people would tell me what nice "puppies" I had. Kenya is 6 years old and has a gray muzzle, lol.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Sin finished his Can CH last weekend, his show career is over, on to obedience and herding, he should title in both easily. It all depends on my daughter's work schedule and financial ability. He is an awesome dog.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous dog.


----------

